# Cost for fitting ormnistor step



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

Could anyone tell me how much it should cost for LABOUR only to take off an old step on a Tribby and replace with a new one as my understanding is there are four bolts holding it on and I have been quoted 5 hours labour!

Cheers
Ray


----------

